# Who LOVES Marshal??



## Mythicalhoopa (Mar 12, 2017)

I sure do!! He was my first dreamie and I recently adopted him! Can't wait for him to move in! I have to admit, though, he's a bit overrated... dont tell him i said that
Who else loves this cute marshmellow squirrel?
View attachment 195605
I did not make this image I found it on teh internets


----------



## Seastar (Mar 12, 2017)

When I first saw him, I was reminded of Pachirisu, which is one of my many favorite Pokemon. So I already liked him because of that. Later I found out he was popular.


----------



## Twisterheart (Mar 12, 2017)

I love Marshal. He is very cute!


----------



## Mythicalhoopa (Mar 13, 2017)

bumpity bump bump


----------



## opalskiies (Mar 13, 2017)

I didn't like him, I thought he was overrated... then he randomly moved in. I loved him so much. I was heartbroken when he left.


----------



## Mythicalhoopa (Mar 13, 2017)

I was like that when I had to return a library copy of ANCL that Marshal moved in on... I tried everything to make him move, but he wouldn't budge.
Maybe you'll find one up for adoption! I got mine from AccfSally, and she's given away like eight Marshals (I think she cycles a lot).


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 13, 2017)




----------



## Mythicalhoopa (Mar 13, 2017)

Oh yeah, I can tell just by looking at your username.


----------



## Corrie (Mar 13, 2017)

He's super popular but that hasn't made me love him any less!


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 13, 2017)

He is SO popular, and you all know how I feel about popular villagers...


----------



## AccfSally (Mar 13, 2017)

He's overrated, even though I like him.. Mainly because I love all squirrel villagers.
Just look at my signature. lol


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 13, 2017)

He was the first move in into my town and was also a dreamie at the time n.n


----------



## Flare (Mar 13, 2017)

Marshal seems like a pretty great villager. 
Surprised to see him plot where I hoped a villager would appear.


----------



## SunsetDelta (Mar 13, 2017)

Never liked him, never will. Overrated as hell. :/


----------



## Mythicalhoopa (Mar 14, 2017)

bumpity bump bump


----------



## Dim (Mar 14, 2017)

Who DOESN'T?


----------



## TheMisaMisa (Mar 14, 2017)

I think he's cute, but he's not my favorite villager. I like it when he's in my town, but in other words I'm not obsessed with him by any means.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Mar 14, 2017)

he's cool, personally would not have him in my village but i enjoy talking to him in other people's villages.. but he is _extremely_ overrated.


----------



## CattyPuddles (Mar 15, 2017)

I can see how people may think he's overrated I guess? But I recently got him from a give away on reddit and I've loved him ever since! He's super super sweet and just overall fun to talk to which I guess is what adds to how much people like him. I also snatched an Ankha from a giveaway on here and found the same thing! I thing the super popular villagers are super popular for a reason. They're really sweet and fun to talk to!


----------



## hamster (Mar 16, 2017)

i'm neutral about Marshal. he's a cute little fluff ball and i wouldn't mind if he came into my town and i'd let him stay for a while but eventually i would just sell him, i would have liked him a lot if he was a cranky.


----------



## BrightLark (Mar 17, 2017)

Ahh don't get mad at me but I think he's overrated. I feel like no villager should be this popular, but the people like what they like, I guess. He's far from ugly, don't get me wrong. But I would've never guessed that he would be so coveted by players.


----------



## kenna (Mar 18, 2017)

he's super cute!


----------



## fenris (Mar 18, 2017)

Marshal is my fluffy little buddy, and I love him to bits!  I really miss having him in my town.  He's my only real "dreamie" for this iteration of Matcha.


----------



## SilkSpectre (Mar 20, 2017)

I love ridiculously cute villagers so he's cool enough.


----------



## carp (Mar 20, 2017)

never understood the excitement around him just an albino squirrel


----------



## Stalfos (Mar 20, 2017)

I had him for a while. He's ok, but nothing special in my opinion.


----------



## nostalgibra (Mar 20, 2017)

I kind of turned my nose up at him at first, but then I got his amiibo card and was like well let's try it out at least. And now I adore that little floof. He's become one of my favorites now that I've given him a chance. :3


----------



## Rabirin (Mar 31, 2017)

I like Marshal, I think he's cool. Him and Julian were two of the villagers that I knew I wanted from the moment I saw them both in screenshots of new leaf, I don't think I ever managed to have him move in naturally the whole time I spent in my first town and I was getting so frustrated haha because I felt like everyone had Marshal but me, and I really wanted him in my town. I never got him in the campsite either, in my first town. He's probably lived in 50% of all the towns i've ever had and Julian the other 50%. I don't adore him, but I do like him quite a bit. He lives near my mayor's house and I talk to him sometimes. I've had him in so many towns that i'm considering swapping him out for Julian though.


----------



## Reptoid (Apr 2, 2017)

I think hes over rated!!!!!!


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Apr 7, 2017)

He is okay but nothing to write home about.


----------



## Mu~ (Apr 7, 2017)

He's overrated imo. Don't like nor hate him.


----------



## mermaidshelf (May 17, 2017)

I didn't get the hype at first. I think the first time I saw him was when I started to change my mind. I had him in my town for a while and he grew on me so much. He's so tiny! I would see his little head popping out of the flowers. I think if we could have 12 villagers, I would've kept him but he wasn't a dreamie and I already had a smug villager. I gave him away to my best friend.


----------



## Emizel (May 23, 2017)

In my opinion Marshall is cute, but he isn't one of my favourites
Anyway, he moved in my first town on acnl and it was the only time I had him 
I think that if I found him in my campground, I'll ask to him to move in


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (May 23, 2017)

I think he's cute cuz he's small, and his expression is adorable when he is doing the happy emotion ^_^ However, when he was in my town, he plotted in the wrong place and I had to get rid of him. I didn't feel any desire to bring him back. I didn't really think that the smug personality fit him anyway.


----------



## Prince David (May 26, 2017)

At first I just though he was cute, but then I found out how popular he is! I was pretty surprised. My friend helped me move him into my town, and I adore him! Friendship maxed out with the little guy. <3


----------



## Verecund (May 26, 2017)

I love Marshal; he's one of my favourite villagers and easily my favourite smug! He's really stubborn when doing the reset trick, though - it took forever to get him in my first town when only smugs were being generated, and in my current town I scanned him in with his amiibo card, but he refused to plot in a decent spot. He's worth it, though.


----------



## pinkcrossing (May 27, 2017)

YES! ABSOLUTELY LOVE THIS SQUISHBALL! 

I have yet to get him though D: 

Fortunately, I was lucky enough to have Beau when I first started. 
Now, I have Maple and Rosie (these are my dreamies) <3


----------



## kuri_kame (May 27, 2017)

Yes, I love him, I don't care how "overrated" he is. He fits in so perfectly in my town and my friendship with him is like as a high as can be


----------



## ANDYSV (Jun 6, 2017)

awwwwww so cute


----------



## Analena (Jun 6, 2017)

He is very cute, but I personally don't like smug villagers all that much. I wouldn't mind him in my town though.


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Jun 7, 2017)

I picked "kind of cool", but I do think he's over rated. He is a cutie though, so I can't say I dislike him.


----------



## hana-mii (Jun 7, 2017)

I love the design of this little fluff ball so I would be super happy to have him in my town!
I just adopted him and can't wait for him to move in to my town


----------



## GreatUsername (Jun 8, 2017)

Really amazing villager, would have in my town if I already didn't have a koala-and-penguin-filled town


----------



## Kanapachi (Jun 8, 2017)

I feel like he's kind of overrated for being small and cute just like peridot without limb enhancers.


----------



## MishMeesh (Jun 9, 2017)

I never really got the hype for him. I don't dislike him specifically, but I'm not a fan of the squirrel characters and not a huge fan of smug characters. As far as smug villagers go, why have anyone when you can have Lopez? Just my sentiment, though.


----------



## Pinkbell (Jun 9, 2017)

I love him to bits! I was so sad when he left sunny! While ago I got his card in a trade, now he can never leave me!


----------



## Miii (Jun 11, 2017)

He's adorable and I have him in my main town.


----------



## bonucci (Jun 11, 2017)

I can tell that most people love him ; w ;
I, however, can't really say. I haven't had him as a villager or anything even though I really hope I can soon! I wanna see for myself just what about him makes everyone love him so much~


----------



## hestu (Jun 13, 2017)

I've never had Marshall as a villager so it's hard for me to judge him accurately, but I think he's decent. He's not one of my dreamies or anything but I can see the appeal in regards to his design. I think he's certainly the best looking of the squirrel villagers, but I don't really care about the squirrel villagers as much so I guess I'm pretty neutral about him. I think the biggest things that I don't like about him is the hype people have about him lol. Not a villager I would pick, but cute nonetheless.


----------



## Discomfort (Jun 14, 2017)

He's really adorable! I love him! ..I kinda wish he was in my town, though...


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jun 14, 2017)

im surprised thatonemarshallfangirl did created this thread , oh my.

overrated tbh , i dont dislike him tho


----------



## ivysaurs (Jun 17, 2017)

I love Marshal! I remember when ACNL first came out and people were obsessed with him and auctioning him off for up to 40 million bells! it was wild. I actually have 2 copies of the game and Marshal is in both of my towns!


----------



## Amy11 (Jul 25, 2017)

They are loved by all.


----------



## Lululand (Jul 25, 2017)

I'm pretty indifferent to him tbh. I mean, I guess he's kinda cute, but he's just a plain white squirrel...


----------



## Psydye (Jul 25, 2017)

Seems kinda cool.


----------



## Vonny (Jul 25, 2017)

I like Marshal (no furry) only because he's smug and I needed a smug in my town so I recruited him.  Had nothing to do with his celebrity status, I just liked his design.


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Jul 26, 2017)

Very overrated


----------



## alesha (Jul 26, 2017)

He's cool.
I'd have him in my town.


----------



## honeyaura (Jul 27, 2017)

I love him a lot (not anything over the top though)
Just because he's considered over-rated, I'm not gonna feel bad for liking him lol

Plus he's the perfect pair for my baby Peanut xoxo


----------



## therian (Jul 27, 2017)

Me!!!!!!!!!! Someone was so kind to give trade him to me and I can't wait to get him  Definately a great addition to the villagers from ACNL


----------



## Pansear-and-Nana (Jul 27, 2017)

Popular but idc. I never knew he was popular from the start of liking him.

[
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





What kind of anime Marshal


----------



## Yorksii (Jul 27, 2017)

I think he is pretty nice, and I love his looks, and I will have him in my town soon.

I do think he is overrated though. I don't really care, and that isn't why I want him in my town.

I want him in my town because his design would fit in my town's theme, which would really boost my ego.

So yeah. Plus, I have some villagers I DESPISE in my town and I am trying to force them out, and I need him to move in after one of them leaves so I don't get another random trash move in.


----------



## keishisplayhouse (Jul 28, 2017)

I only liked him cuz he has the same birthday as me *shrug*


----------



## Turnip Fairy (Jul 28, 2017)

Marshal is the ultimate cutie. I actually got him recently out of pure chance. Was looking him up on tumblr and stuff and fell in love with him, and was very sad that I couldn't buy his Amiibo card because I can't justify paying 20+ bucks for one card lol.

The next morning I looked around my town and saw a plot. Got kinda mad bc it was in a pretty weird spot but I checked it and starting screeching when I saw that it was Marshal!!!! ;___; I literally could not believe my friggin eyes. It was so coincidental that it was almost frightening.

He is overrated, which is the only thing I dislike about him, but.. ridiculously popular or not, I adore him nonetheless.


----------



## MarisaMatsu (Jul 28, 2017)

He's cute but.. I don't get it. What makes him special? Special enough to be hyped everywhere? >_>


----------



## Adonis-Sun (Jul 28, 2017)

*cocks water gun*

"'bout to get them haters on my marshmallow son"

(jk jk jk)


----------



## Supernova-Daydreams (Jul 29, 2017)

OMG. 
So, I picked up ACNL and started a town then left it alone for like, a year.
I found it again and started playing....now Im completely addicted!
Marshal is one of the cutest things I have ever seen :3

Him and Coco <3

But Yeah, I have Coco, Marshall and Muffy living in my town currently. 
Trying to trade Muffy, lol...but I was really stoked when I found out how "wanted" Marshall was!

Sad to say, Im not giving him up just yet, but MAYBE if I get a wolf villager 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Boncacao said:


> Marshal is the ultimate cutie. I actually got him recently out of pure chance. Was looking him up on tumblr and stuff and fell in love with him, and was very sad that I couldn't buy his Amiibo card because I can't justify paying 20+ bucks for one card lol.
> 
> The next morning I looked around my town and saw a plot. Got kinda mad bc it was in a pretty weird spot but I checked it and starting screeching when I saw that it was Marshal!!!! ;___; I literally could not believe my friggin eyes. It was so coincidental that it was almost frightening.
> 
> He is overrated, which is the only thing I dislike about him, but.. ridiculously popular or not, I adore him nonetheless.



omg.....YOUR AVATAR IS SO FREAKIN' CUTE~

Marshal is looooove <3


----------



## Duskbee (Jul 29, 2017)

I have him in my town and I like his design since he's smug but looks cranky. He's very flirtatious and loves anime for some reason, so I do like him, but I don't think he really deserves so much hype, but he's still a great villager to have


----------



## Turnip Fairy (Jul 29, 2017)

Supernova-Daydreams said:


> omg.....YOUR AVATAR IS SO FREAKIN' CUTE~
> 
> Marshal is looooove <3


Oh thanks, my friend sent it to me! I'm not sure where the full picture can be found though. 

Yeah he is such a cutiepie!! ;^;


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Jul 29, 2017)

Noooooo so overrated! Only popular because all these furry girls think he's h0t or whatever. I hate his face. And his house. If he ever gets in my town, I'd gladly sell him!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 29, 2017)

~Unicorn~ said:


> Noooooo so overrated! Only popular because all these furry girls think he's h0t or whatever. I hate his face. And his house. If he ever gets in my town, I'd gladly sell him!



#TRIGGERED

Lol nah, just kidding.  I don't like to think of myself as a furry though.


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Jul 29, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> #TRIGGERED
> 
> Lol nah, just kidding.  I don't like to think of myself as a furry though.



I knew you would notice my reply! Just triggering the fans 

But it's really what I think. Whenever I see marshal in the acnl community, I just find girly teenage girls screaming over him. It's annoying.


----------



## Turnip Fairy (Jul 29, 2017)

A little disturbed at the thought that some people might actually think he's "hot" LOL he's a tiny, baby-faced, anthropomorphic squirrel... but each to their own I guess? 

Maybe they saw too many bishie gijinkas and can only see him in that way now.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Jul 29, 2017)

In my opinion, he's half overrated and half cool. Sure, he is tier 1 and number 1 in the popularity list, but when it comes to personality and design, he's like, meh. After all, hes just a white squirrel :3


----------



## Yumetsu (Jul 30, 2017)

I absolutely love him, considering I'm a huge fan of all things cute ♥
He's currently my #1 dream villager - if only for that reason. I didn't know he was 'tier 1' or 'popular' until I finally caved and decided to explore the online aspects of acnl aside from visiting friends lol


----------



## magicaldonkey (Aug 7, 2017)

He's okay, but he's the most overrated villager (in my opinion) on acnl.


----------



## Becca617 (Aug 8, 2017)

I used to be crazy over him but once I got ahold of him to start living in my town, I got bored of him and now I just look at him like any other villager.


----------

